# Is This House Leek?



## RebelDigger (Aug 5, 2010)

This is growing in the front yard of the old farmhouse under a tulip poplar tree. My best friend says it is house leek but, it does not look like any of the photos I have found online. In Spring, the plant is about 15" tall and has stems with leaves on them as in the photos. They leaves are kind of thick and smooth. Posting pictures I took tonight of a sprig in bloom. The flowers are white with pink centers. 








<p>







<p>


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

looks like milkweed to me.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

Never heard of House Leek before..but after googling it I'd say that there is no doubt it is *NOT* that...
House Leek looks like what we've always called hen's and chicks..


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Not milkweed. Milkweed has opposite leaves. This one has alternate leaves.

House leeks, aka Hen and chicks. Flower does not look like that.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Looks like one of the sedums. 

Martin


----------



## kentuckyhippie (May 29, 2004)

It is one of the sedums but around here I've always heard it called house leak. never heard of hen and chicks being called house leak before. I've been told that it was called house leak because the old houses didn't have gutters and this was nearly always planted where the water that ran off the roof hit the ground because having something planted there kept the dirt from being washed away. Also, as a home remedy you can bruise a leaf and put it on a bug bite to keep it from itching.


----------



## Island of Blueb (Sep 20, 2005)

It is a stonecrop sedum.

One named variety is "Autumn Joy" which has a deep pink blossom. 

It also comes in white or shades of pink.


----------



## old school (Aug 26, 2012)

Looks like forget me nots.


----------

